# What would you to do your Gen2 Cruze Diesel - accessories



## NoDanaOnlyZool (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm up to almost 800 miles on my Cruze TD and have decided that it's really stylish, but kind of plain. Even my wife has said (just based on photos) "It needs a spoiler, or different wheels, or something to liven things up!" New accessory wheels from Chevy will retain the warranty, but MAN, those are pricey! I'm going to search for a set of 17" (or 18") take-offs, but what would you go with for accessories? I also felt like when I hit bigger bumps, the car almost wanted to launch itself airborne, so maybe the performance lowering springs (or stiffer suspension of some sort) would be a good idea. I also had Red Bow Ties (decals, but they were nice) on my previous Summit White Sonic RS Hatch, and those decals are much more reasonable than $195 USD for Black Bow Tie emblems. A rear spoiler is $450 USD installed at my local dealership, so that's fairly reasonable....Just looking for ideas, suggestions, input, insults, etc....!

Sincerely,


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm getting the factory fog lights installed on Friday. I think it was like $450 installed. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I hate the rear bumper on the RS package, but the side skirts & RS front bumper make the Gen 2 look completely better. I don't know if it would work with the aero shutters that I THINK the Gen 2 diesel has.

The 18" wheels really help out the look of the car as well, but you'd lose ride quality, MPG, and the steering feels much heavier. You'd gain cornering ability and good looks though


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I hate the rear bumper on the RS package, but the side skirts & RS front bumper make the Gen 2 look completely better. I don't know if it would work with the aero shutters that I THINK the Gen 2 diesel has.
> 
> The 18" wheels really help out the look of the car as well, but you'd lose ride quality, MPG, and the steering feels much heavier. You'd gain cornering ability and good looks though


Worth noting that the hatch diesel is able to get the RS package.

I wouldn't be surprised if all Cruzes, RS and non-RS get aero shutters.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Worth noting that the hatch diesel is able to get the RS package.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if all Cruzes, RS and non-RS get aero shutters.


Hmm, I guess it might work then! Gassers don't, but may be that way for diesels.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I'd like to get the factory fog lights and spoiler and maybe go up a size on the wheels and get something a little more distinctive. Having a hard time finding the extra money for all that right now.


----------



## danielfox118 (May 5, 2017)

I got the factory fogs and the black bow ties at time of purchase, and I think they both look pretty sharp. The fogs have been well worth it one day already. If nothing else, I sometimes kick them on at night when I'm driving through areas I know there might be deer, just to have the extra light coverage on the ditches. The black bow ties seemed a little pricey, but when I threw them into the loan, it was basically nothing per month and I think they look a little nicer with the silver than the standard, but the dealership did leave the originals wrapped up in the trunk for me. At some point, I'd maybe consider tint, and I might get the all-weather floor mats before winter comes around.


----------



## NoDanaOnlyZool (Jun 29, 2017)

johnmo said:


> I'd like to get the factory fog lights and spoiler and maybe go up a size on the wheels and get something a little more distinctive. Having a hard time finding the extra money for all that right now.


I asked at my local Chevy dealership, and they do not get take-off wheel-&-tire sets on Cruzes; just on Trucks and SUVs, according to the Parts Guru I spoke with today. Bummer. As for the extra money, I feel you there, dog!! All of the spoilers and emblems and Redline wheels look very nice (They had a Gray Cruze with the Redline Edition package in stock, and those wheels are stylin'!) Those 16" Alloys on my car, though, are pretty ordinary. Not ugly, just plain.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Mine came with the spolier, seeing other Cruzes without it, they do look kind of plain. With my car being white, all the chrome add ons are kind of inconspicuous, they dont stand out. Plus im not a big chrome stick on kinda guy anyways. I did find some rear window louvers on evay that would be interesting, but their also double sided taped on as well. Im trying to convince myself to get fog lights but the money aint there for me. I could install them myself, but i dont really have any need for them. Black Bowties are on the short list at the moment, and maybe tinted windows. Then black rims if I can find a oem model I like.


----------

